# 11-17 Buck from Tusc



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

I got this guy on 11/17/09 in Tusc, 18 yds with Ten Point and Hammer Head Rockets. He scored 134 my nicest 8 pt.


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

Nice deer, I am hoping tommorrow I get a good shot at a great buck


----------



## rack-a-holic (Jan 2, 2009)

awsome buck ..congratulations on a mature buck with a lot of character in his rack..i like that


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Great looking buck...Congrats!


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

nice buck conrats


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

That is a pretty neat rack. Great deer.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Good job on the deer! Congrats :!


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Nice, buck congrats!


----------



## Kevlar (Oct 6, 2009)

very nice. i wish i could shoot something. i hope i get at least one this week


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

nice buck congrats


----------

